# Beckmühle - ID



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 12
Fast jeden Tag komme ich an dieser uralten Mühle vorbei, die ein 
bewegtes Leben hinter sich hat. Jahrelang ist sie leergestanden und
verfallen. Jetzt hat sich ein Mann gefunden, der dem Gebäude wieder 
neues Leben einhauchen möchte. Sie hat es verdient.

Almost every day I pass of this ancient mill that has an eventful life 
behind him. For years it has stood empty and dilapidated. Now man 
has found the back wants to breathe new life into the building. She 
deserved it.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Arches fine 300 gr
Farben / Colors: Winsor & Newton, Blockx
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It’s nice to see ancient buildings being restored instead of destroyed. Ancient buildings link the community to their ancestors and heritage.
Your art is magnificent as always. 

Es ist schön zu sehen, alte Gebäude restauriert statt zerstört. Antike Gebäuden verknüpfen die Gemeinschaft mit ihrer Vorfahren und Erbe. Ihre Kunst ist wie immer großartig


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

You are an incredible architectural artist Ernst! Thanks so much for sharing these.. they are wonderful pieces of art!

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> You are an incredible architectural artist Ernst! Thanks so much for sharing these.. they are wonderful pieces of art!
> 
> D


I agree with this statement. You have a wonderful way of bringing buildings to life. Your paintings are a joy to behold.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> It’s nice to see ancient buildings being restored instead of destroyed. Ancient buildings link the community to their ancestors and heritage.
> Your art is magnificent as always.
> 
> Es ist schön zu sehen, alte Gebäude restauriert statt zerstört. Antike Gebäuden verknüpfen die Gemeinschaft mit ihrer Vorfahren und Erbe. Ihre Kunst ist wie immer großartig


I do not know if it is still true today but when I lived in Germany in the early 80s, to preserve the old world charm, if one needed to tear down an older building due to dilapitation, they had to build its duplicate on that same site. It may have been a town ordinance but I think it was the whole country.


----------

